# Autoexpress "Greatest Drives of 2004"



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

erm...

has anyone seen a copy yet? :twisted:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i think it will come out tomorrow


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

My drive won't be in. It's all crappy cracked concrete.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Apparently...

350Z makes an entry, just ahead of...

25 Crossfire
21 Monaro
18 TVR 350T
16 BMW Z4
14 Civic Type R
13 Lancer FQ-330
12 M3 CSL
10 Imprezza WR1
8 Ferrari 360 CS
7 Mazda RX-8
5 Noble M400
2 Porsche 911 GT3 RS


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

And I defy anyone to suggest the red car in this article isn't absolutely stunning...

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default ... oryId=8664


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I suggest the red car in that article isn't absolutely stunning. What are you going to do about it?

:wink:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

jampott said:


> And I defy anyone to suggest the red car in this article isn't absolutely stunning...
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default ... oryId=8664


followed a red zed over the weekend, remember thinking that from behind red did not look as good as the other colours I have seen. Sorry.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

gcp said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > And I defy anyone to suggest the red car in this article isn't absolutely stunning...
> ...


Its not my favourite colour either - its the one in the article that I'm a fan of, with the extra styling bits and bigger wheels...


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Jap crap :twisted: :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Got my copy delivered yesterday & the Z came out in 1st place 8) It got a great write up so you must be fairly proud.

I'm never sure about these articles, as even with the Z being such a good car, i fail to see how it comes out ahead of a 360 Modena Stradale & the GT3 RS as the top performance car.

Maybe i'm just bitter because the RS6 was not mentioned anywhere  :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Got my copy delivered yesterday & the Z came out in 1st place 8) It got a great write up so you must be fairly proud.
> 
> I'm never sure about these articles, as even with the Z being such a good car, i fail to see how it comes out ahead of a 360 Modena Stradale & the GT3 RS as the top performance car.
> 
> Maybe i'm just bitter because the RS6 was not mentioned anywhere  :wink:


Paul, I'm assuming they rate on "bangs per buck" scale - because the quality of the ride, handling, chassis and engine punch well above their weight in the financial stakes...

Sure, there are quicker cars. There are also dedicated track cars, designed to handle well, and blend pace, handling and speed - but I'm using the Zed as a daily driver. Can you do that with a Stradale??

*shrug* I dunno what their criteria are, but I'm not sulking


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

You're probably right. These articles never fully explain the criteria thats applied for these tests.

Nice result though & against some good competition. How did the Crossfire get a mention a come in at 25th  :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> Jap crap :twisted: :wink:


careful - we all know what hes like if he eats to many sweeties  :wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

jampott said:


> I'm using the Zed as a daily driver. Can you do that with a Stradale??


I'd give it a bloody good go given the opportunity


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> You're probably right. These articles never fully explain the criteria thats applied for these tests.


Nissan spends more on advertising with Auto Express than do the others. :wink:


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

The facts are as follows: when Carlos Ghosn became CEO of Nissan a few years back, he had two large (perhaps enormous) tasks.

1. To get Nissan out of financial trouble and earning some profits,
2. Reposition the Nissan products to compete with the higher quality products from Germany.

He has succeeded in both endeavours and Nissan will change over time, here I use his words, "the BMW's of Japan".

That the Z is well viewed follows this line of thinking.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey Jampott

have you got any pics of ure Z? the one in the link does look nice


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Got my copy delivered yesterday & the Z came out in 1st place 8) It got a great write up so you must be fairly proud.
> 
> I'm never sure about these articles, as even with the Z being such a good car, i fail to see how it comes out ahead of a 360 Modena Stradale & the GT3 RS as the top performance car.
> 
> Maybe i'm just bitter because the RS6 was not mentioned anywhere  :wink:


Of course Tim also very carefully omitted to include that the 330Cd was rated 5th overall and head of the Evo, Scooby, 360cs, and CSL. :wink:

Not that it matters one dot.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> gcp said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


The skirts and spoilers look [email protected] - sorry


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Tim went quiet. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> Hey Jampott
> 
> have you got any pics of ure Z? the one in the link does look nice


she looks very much like this:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Tim went quiet. :wink:


What did you want me to say?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Tim went quiet. :wink:
> ...


Something. Nothing. Anything.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


And I went for the middle option. What's your point?


----------

